# 110 e lode



## Pagot

Come tradurre 110 e lode in un curriculum in inglese?


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Is 110 a score you received/earned?


----------



## CaptainHook

110 e lode means "full marks and honour", isn't it?
Grazie


----------



## SweetSoulSister

For lode, we would say "with honors" so on a CV, you could put:

1998
Bachelor's in Math, with honors


----------



## _forumuser_

You might think it funny but in the US (in Britain too?) they also use the Latin: 

Graduated magna cum laude...


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Good point, heheheeh

You can put:

1998
Bachelor's Math, magna cum laude


----------



## danalto

*Summa cum laude* it's what I knew.
I recently opened THIS THREAD about it.


----------



## Pagot

CaptainHook said:


> 110 e lode means "full marks and honour", isn't it?
> Grazie


----------



## ElaineG

danalto said:


> *Summa cum laude* it's what I knew.
> I recently opened THIS THREAD about it.


 
There are different levels of honors in the United States:

_cum laude _(honors)
_magna cum laude (_higher honors)
_summa cum laude (_highest honors)

I would assume since 110 e lode is the highest possible grade in the Italian system, you could say "summa cum laude".

However, on a CV, it's inadvisable to use honors descriptions that you didn't actually receive. I would say "110 and honors" and then explain in parentheses (highest possible grade in the Italian system).


----------



## CaptainHook

ElaineG said:


> There are different levels of honors in the United States:
> 
> _cum laude _(honors)
> _magna cum laude (_higher honors)
> _summa cum laude (_highest honors)
> 
> I would assume since 110 e lode is the highest possible grade in the Italian system, you could say "summa cum laude".
> 
> However, on a CV, it's inadvisable to use honors descriptions that you didn't actually receive. I would say "110 and honors" and then explain in parentheses (highest possible grade in the Italian system).


 
Ciao
We usually state "pieni voti", meaning 110/110 (our highest possible grade, except for the "lode"). Do you know how to translate it? An american friend of mine told me "full marks" (also my dictionary), though noone in this forum seems to consider it proper. 
GRAZIE


----------



## danalto

I apologize. 
I thought they were the same thing...


----------



## CaptainHook

Indeed they are. I was wondering if, instead of using 110 -which doesn't mean a lot to a foreigner- as suggested by ElaineG, we should use "pieni voti"...sorry


----------



## ElaineG

CaptainHook said:


> Indeed they are. I was wondering if, instead of using 110 -which doesn't mean a lot to a foreigner- as suggested by ElaineG, we should use "pieni voti"...sorry


 

You could say "with top marks", "with the highest possible grade", or more simply, "with a grade of 110 (out of 110)".


----------



## mysia

Ciao,
qual è la migliore traduzione in inglese di 
"30 e lode"
in un curriculum in cui voglio inserire la lista degli esami universitari sostenuti? 
Pensate che "cum laude" sia adatto anche in questo caso?
grazie


----------



## MomiTn

Ciao a tutti.

Ho bisogno di tradurre questa frase, tratta da un certificato di laurea:

*"In data 21/03/2007 ha superato l'esame di Laurea con punti 110 su 110"*.

Io ho pensato a questa traduzione:

"We certify that Miss.... graduated on the 21st of March 2007 with 110 out of 100"

Non sono però per nulla convinta della parte finale della frase.
Qualche consiglio?
Grazie
Monica


----------



## mayberrymoon

Per il voto di laurea, negli Stati Uniti si dice _summa cum laude _(seguito da magna cum laude e il semplice cum laude per voti leggermente inferiori).

Poi suggerirei di mettere tra parentesi il voto (110/110). La lode oltre al voto non mi risulta sia concepita al di fuori del sistema italiano. I cosiddetti _Honors, _almeno in America, si conseguono in base ad un piano di studi specifico e leggermente diverso, ma secondo me volendo si puo' usare per rendere l'idea della lode, magari per un esame.

Apologies for the repetition - clearly missed half of the posts above with the same answer!


M


----------



## Salegrosso

Secondo me nel CV va semplicemente scritto:

Degree in Mathematics
Score: 110/110 cum laude

e in un esame: 
Score: 30/30 cum laude

La frase equivalente a quella di MomiTn di solito nel CV la scrivo cosi':
_On 21th March 2007 he/she obtained the "Diploma di Laurea in Matematica" (Degree in Mathematics) with a score of 110/110 cum laude._

Probabilmente c'è un verbo migliore di to obtain. 

Se in un CV di un ragazzo straniero leggiamo che ha ottenuto un voto di 57/57 cum laude, cosa c'è da aggiungere? 
E' ovvio che significa "IL MASSIMO NEL SISTEMA UNIVERSITARIO DI QUEL PAESE", non mi pare che ci siano ambiguità.
Soprattutto, non bisogna scrivere "with honour" se da noi non si chiama così, perché allora andrebbe fatta una certificazione di equipollenza tra "honour" e "lode/laude", o simili dichiarazioni ufficiali. Meglio non ingarbugliarsi con le proprie mani...


----------



## belfagor71

Hi!

..and what about "for this thesis, I got 110/110 cum laude as degree score"?

Thank you!

belfagor


----------



## monachina

belfagor71 said:


> Hi!
> 
> ..and what about "for this thesis, I got 110/110 cum laude as degree score"?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> belfagor




Hello Belfagor,
110/110 score is a grade and it means the student received all the points possible for his or her thesis - 110 out of a possible 110 points.  Cum laude, of course, is the Latin "with praise", an additional pat on the back besides the 110 points.  Someone else in the degree program, for example, might have received only 100 points, and so his score would be 100/110.  "Degree score" refers to the degree for which the student is a candidate: for example, Master's Degree in Fine Arts or Master's Degree in Economics.

I hope this helps!


----------



## belfagor71

Thanks  monachina!

..but is correct the sentence I wrote on the previuous post?


----------



## DXP322

SweetSoulSister said:


> For lode, we would say "with honors" so on a CV, you could put:
> 
> 1998
> Bachelor's in Math, with honors



How about "I got a first class with honours" (spoken English) ?

Or "I got a first class cum laude" ?

Also, a friend of mine told me you can get honours with just a 40%, is that correct? If that was the case then "honours" would not be a correct translation of "lode".


----------



## Dublin girl

Here we would say 'First Class Honours' - I've never actually heard of someone receiving 'maximum points' in their degree in Ireland, although I'm aware that it happens in Italy. I think that First Class Honours should also be acceptable in the UK - although it may be said as simply 'a First'.


----------



## DXP322

isn't there any difference between one that takes 70 and another who takes 87?


----------



## Dublin girl

I have certainly never put the exact percentages I received on any CVs, nor have I seen it done here - I appreciate that in Italy the actual marks are referred to, but here a First Class Honours is seen as an excellent achievement on its own - I definitely know far fewer people here who achieved First Class Honours than I do Italians who got 110/110 in Italy.


----------



## Kar.ma

ElaineG said:


> There are different levels of honors in the United States:
> _cum laude _(honors)
> _magna cum laude (_higher honors)
> _summa cum laude (_highest honors)
> 
> I would assume since *110 e lode is the highest possible grade* in the Italian system, you could say "summa cum laude".



In realtà oltre la lode esistono due onorificenze possibili (almeno esistono qui, nell'Università di Palermo), cioè la "menzione alla tesi" e la "menzione alla carriera", quindi il 110 e lode non è esattamente il massimo ottenibile.
Il massimo è "_110, lode, menzione alla tesi e menzione alla carriera_", anche se ho dubbi sul valore legale delle menzioni, che non so in quali atti ufficiali risultino e in quali no.


----------



## poliseno

Ciao a tutti, sto scrivendo il mio curriculum, e ho bisogno inserire nel campo "Voto di Laurea" la votazione "110 e lode e menzione speciale (della commissione)". (cioè lode e anche menzione speciale)
Pensavo a :

"Comprehensive final grade: 110/110 cum laude and distinction (received from the examitation board)" . 

è corretto?
grazie


----------



## Gianfry

poliseno said:


> Ciao a tutti, sto scrivendo il mio curriculum, e ho bisogno inserire nel campo "Voto di Laurea" la votazione "110 e lode e menzione speciale (della commissione)". (cioè lode e anche menzione speciale)
> Pensavo a :
> 
> "Comprehensive final grade: 110/110 cum laude and distinction (received from the examitation board)" .
> 
> è corretto?
> grazie



Non so se puoi inserirlo in un cv, non credo che compaia nei documenti ufficiali. Non in quelli della mia università, almeno. Lo so per esperienza personale


----------



## rhema333

I have a text that has the heading:

'Vado all estero, ma poi torno con un curriculum 10 e lode'

If, reading the first post above, 110 represents full marks, what does this heading mean? And I don't understand the grammar/word order. Is '10 e lode' qualifying 'curriculum' as a kind of adjective? I sense it's some kind of positive achievement but can't translate it.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Pat (√2)

rhema333 said:


> 'Vado all estero, ma poi torno con un curriculum 10 e lode'


Ciao 
Sarebbe: "Vado all'estero, ma poi torno con un curriculum da 10 e lode". 10 e lode è il voto massimo nelle scuole elementari, medie e superiori. "Un curriculum da 10 e lode" significa un curriculum impeccabile, perfetto, fantastico ecc. (a first-rate curriculum?)


----------



## rhema333

Grazie mille!


----------



## Kar.ma

√2 said:


> Ciao
> Sarebbe: "Vado all'estero, ma poi torno con un curriculum da 10 e lode". 10 e lode è il voto massimo nelle scuole elementari, medie e superiori. "Un curriculum da 10 e lode" significa un curriculum impeccabile, perfetto, fantastico ecc. (a first-rate curriculum?)



Confermo quanto scritto da √2, con una piccolissima precisazione per spiegare meglio cosa lui intende con "sarebbe". 

La frase "un curriculum da 10 e lode" è già una definizione informale che si potrebbe usare correttamente, tuttavia la dizione "un curriculum 10 e lode" non è un errore di battitura, quanto piuttosto un linguaggio MOLTO informale, tipico giovanile.


----------

